# Vermillion Oaks Kidding Thread - Twins!!  Pics pg. 4



## vermillionoaks (Feb 6, 2012)

So we are expecting our first babies in a few weeks.  We hand bred her on Sept. 6th and then again on Sept. 26th.  So after driving myself crazy with a few weeks of running back and forth to the goat house we've pretty much decided she didn't take the first time.  (Today would have been day 154 and I'm still feeling pencils for ligaments).

So we are looking at February 18th as a due date (that's day 145 since we have Nigerians)

I figured I was on here every day looking at all the baby pictures I just as well introduce myself and let yall join in the waiting game!


----------



## daisychick (Feb 6, 2012)

I love kidding threads.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 6, 2012)

From PA.  Glad you found us, you will love it here.  Good luck on the babies, and don't forget we LOVE pictures, babies and grown up goats all the same.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm working on the picture part... Should have had that all set up before I posted :/  My hubby just got a new computer this weekend so it may take a little while to transfer all the pictures but I'll try to get them soon!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 6, 2012)

vermillionoaks said:
			
		

> I'm working on the picture part... Should have had that all set up before I posted :/  My hubby just got a new computer this weekend so it may take a little while to transfer all the pictures but I'll try to get them soon!


You have to have 10 posts on here to post pics, so go and say hey to a bunch of folks and then you will be able to post.  You can upload directly to this forum by using the upload button at the top of your screen, choose the pic you want, and hit submit.  Real easy.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 6, 2012)

vermillionoaks said:
			
		

> So we are expecting our first babies in a few weeks.  We hand bred her on Sept. 6th and then again on Sept. 26th.  So after driving myself crazy with a few weeks of running back and forth to the goat house we've pretty much decided she didn't take the first time.  (Today would have been day 154 and I'm still feeling pencils for ligaments).
> 
> So we are looking at September 18th as a due date (that's day 145 since we have Nigerians)
> 
> I figured I was on here every day looking at all the baby pictures I just as well introduce myself and let yall join in the waiting game!


I'm guessing you meant February 18th as a due date here


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 6, 2012)

LOL. Yes I meant February!  Does that count for Doe Code?   I've been getting up multiple times a night checking on her the last few days.  I'm exausted!

So here goes my attempt at pictures:

This is Licorice:







Another picture of her with Norah:






Those are both before she was bred so here are a couple udder shots:

Jan 29th:






Feb. 2nd:






We had bought a nice wireless camera system (it had an intercom built in  )  BUT it didn't work.  Seems stucco is considered metal when it comes to wireless systems - they use a metal mesh to hold the stucco on 

So I haven't figured out a new monitoring system.... except regular visits to the goat house!


----------



## neener92 (Feb 6, 2012)

What a cute little udder!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 6, 2012)

Beautiful goats.  That pic of Licorice is priceless.  You should submit that to the Pic of the week thread.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks!  She is very special.  She was one of our first goats.  We brought her home with her brother (a wether)  Within a week we were getting a crash course in goat care.  We had cut down all the azaleas around their house (because we read they were poisonous) but forgot we had piled them in our burn pile.  We were playing in the yard and they were playing by the brush pile and apparently ate some of the dried leaves!  They got extremely sick!  So we were taught by the vet how to give an "IV" straight into their rumen for fluids and how to give shots. :/ Thankfully they both made it and because of that experience we are very close.

Here is a pic of the buck Licorice is bred to Kratos:






Again, its a little old but you can get the idea.


----------



## daisychick (Feb 6, 2012)

Your goats are beautiful.  I can't wait to see the babies.


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 6, 2012)

daisychick said:
			
		

> Your goats are beautiful.  I can't wait to see the babies.


Me too.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 6, 2012)

As a teaser... Licorice's mom is Sandi...  Her kids from this year are at the top of the page.

http://www.facebook.com/dairygoats


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 12, 2012)

An updated picture.  How many do you think she has in there?  She is at day 139.









Also,  does she look really uneven to yall?  All of the pregnant pics I've seen seems pretty balanced on either side.... maybe it is just the way she is looking over her shoulder but her right side looks quite a bit bigger.

Its getting closer and getting exciting!!!!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 12, 2012)

Babies on the right, rumen on the left....I say trips.


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 12, 2012)

Beautiful does, can't wait to see the babies!


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks yall.  I love looking at everyone's baby pics.  I can't wait to see what she is hiding! She is a first freshener.  If she does have more than 2, do first fresheners usually make enough milk for 3?


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like she could have 3 but since she's a FF I'm going to guess 2


----------



## dhansen (Feb 13, 2012)

My nigerians often had triplets the first time around.  Yes, they have enough milk!  Your doe looks like she has a nice udder so whatever she has will be fine.  My nigerians ALWAYS kid up to a week early when they have multiples.


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, for a first freshener, she has a big udder already at Day 139.  Are you sure of the dates?  And I'd say triplets if your dates are right.  She looks pretty big.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Feb 13, 2012)

Very cute.


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 14, 2012)

dhansen said:
			
		

> My nigerians often had triplets the first time around.  Yes, they have enough milk!  Your doe looks like she has a nice udder so whatever she has will be fine.  My nigerians ALWAYS kid up to a week early when they have multiples.


Thanks, that makes me feel better.



			
				Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Wow, for a first freshener, she has a big udder already at Day 139.  Are you sure of the dates?


Yea, we took her for two separate dates 21 days apart.  Her udder has been pretty big for a while which is why I though she would have them on the first due date.  But she didn't!  My breeder says she starts to watch them really closely at day 143.  I think Nigerians tend to go early.


----------



## Zanzabeez (Feb 14, 2012)

vermillionoaks said:
			
		

> Thanks yall.  I love looking at everyone's baby pics.  I can't wait to see what she is hiding! She is a first freshener.  If she does have more than 2, do first fresheners usually make enough milk for 3?


*Evil grin* I had a FF kid with quads last year............. an another kid with trips........ The doe that kidded with quads sadly lost one but was more then able to feed the remaining three who grew quite well and quickly. The doe that kidded with the trips did have one smaller doeling that had trouble competing with her larger siblings and needed to be supplemented. 

Your doe has a nice udder started and should be able to feed trips if she has them. 

Can't wait for baby pics! I am picturing blue eyed, spotty black and white kids, doelings of course...


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 14, 2012)

Zanzabeez said:
			
		

> *Evil grin* I had a FF kid with quads last year............. an another kid with trips........ The doe that kidded with quads sadly lost one but was more then able to feed the remaining three who grew quite well and quickly. The doe that kidded with the trips did have one smaller doeling that had trouble competing with her larger siblings and needed to be supplemented.


I'm really hoping for twins.  This is my first kidding as well and I really am hoping for a smooth one!  I do have a reservation on another breeding for a buckling.  The doe was one of 6!  Her mom was a really good milker but of course they had to bottle feed!  I don't remember how many ended up making it.  I'm sure after I have a few kiddings under my belt I'll be hoping for trips or quads!  I love babies! lol


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 18, 2012)

Looks like we will be having babies soon!  We just got home from visiting family and Licorice's udder is HUGE!  Poor girl is waddling.  Her ligs are pretty much gone.  I haven't noticed any contractions so guessing later tonight or tomorrow?  I'll keep yall updated because it looks like it will be a long night.  We haven't been able to get any kind of monitor to work out there so I'll be setting an alarm every few hours and getting up to check on her!  At what point would yall recommend I stay out there?  I don't want to miss it.  I'm guessing if I check every 2 hours I should know when she is close?


----------



## Lukius (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 19, 2012)

Her ligs are totally gone now.  Her udder seems to have grown a tad more.  Still haven't seen a contraction yet but she is starting to look uncomfortable.  We should definitely have babies by tomorrow night!


----------



## dragonmorgan (Feb 19, 2012)

hope everything goes safely for yall. I cant wait to see pics.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 19, 2012)

This was Licorice's udder Friday:







This was at 8:00 last night:






Somehow it still keeps growing.  The upper part of her rear udder seems to be filling now.  I still haven't seen any contractions.  The only signs I've noticed is her udder, her ligs are gone, and she is much more to herself.  I'll keep checking on her but I would have thought she would be having contractions by now.  How quickly can they go from having contractions to pushing?

*Today is day 146


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 19, 2012)

Maybe today!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 19, 2012)

She is looking great, with in the next 2 or 3   days sounds perfect.  Wishing you a healthy kidding.


----------



## Cara Peachick (Feb 19, 2012)

You should be fine checking every two hours.  Stay with her once you see GOO.  They can have contractions for hours before pushing.
(Now I have Lamacnhas, not Nigerians, so some NIgerian person correct me if it's different!)


----------



## jerebear7 (Feb 19, 2012)

Spotz was having contractions for about an hour and a half before she pushed out the first bubble. Good luck!!! Hope everything goes without any problems!


----------



## Mamaboid (Feb 19, 2012)

Elsie had goo for several days, not the long string, just a small amount.  She never had the long string.  She was uneasy for a day, up and down, and just uncomfortable.  Once she started having contractions, she did that for about 15 minutes, pushed 2 times, and we had babies.  From first contraction at 4:30pm to 3 babies on the ground at 5:10pm.  So once they decide to go, it can be very quick.  Of course if you plan on that, it will take them hours or days..that's just doe code.  Good luck.


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 19, 2012)

She had a long red string of goo at 4:30.  Starting to have contractions but no pushing yet.  Came to get a quick bite.  I'll let yall know when we have babies!!


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## dragonmorgan (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 20, 2012)

So we had babies!!! A buck and a doe!  The doe is the buckskin with blue eyes:



























It wasn't extremely eventful.  She started pushing around 8:00.  The boy was born at 8:55.  The girl was born 20 minutes later.  The boy came out head first, no feet.  I just rubbed my finger around his shoulders and he popped out!  I didn't have to push him back in and rearrange.  It took a while to get the buck to figure out how to nurse but he eventually got it.  Haven't gotten a chance to weigh them.  After checking on her every 2 hours since Friday I was exausted!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Feb 20, 2012)

AWWW! CUTE! Are you going to be keeping them? Are they pure bred? Are you focusing on pure bred stock?


----------



## neener92 (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Pearce Pastures (Feb 20, 2012)

Congrats!    Very very cute!


----------



## daisychick (Feb 20, 2012)

They are cute!  Congrats!


----------



## vermillionoaks (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks everyone we are really enjoying them!



			
				SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> AWWW! CUTE! Are you going to be keeping them? Are they pure bred? Are you focusing on pure bred stock?


Yes, they are purebred and can be registered with ADGA and AGS.  We are keeping the doe but I am going to wether the buck.  Licorice has huge potential as a milker but her udder is not ideal enough to use her sons for breeding stock.  I would probably be willing to sell some of her future does at a discount unregistered.  I do own another doe that we are breeding in the fall that I should be able to keep bucks out of but she hasn't freshened yet so I can't tell.  Her mom has a great udder and my buck's mom as well.


----------



## PotterWatch (Feb 20, 2012)

Cute babies!  Congrats!


----------



## that's*satyrical (Feb 20, 2012)

Congrats!!  So cute!!


----------



## Cara Peachick (Feb 20, 2012)

CUTIES!  Good job, Licorice!


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 20, 2012)

I love the markings on the buckling!  Congratulations!    My ND is due in 5 days, so I love looking at everyone's kidding threads to see what their experience was like.  Glad yours was happy and healthy!


----------

